# Strandberg style bridges, anyone seen these??



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all,
im looking at my 1st build and have been looking for a bridge system. i love the one on my Boden8 but they cost a bomb.
ive not got a price on these yet, but has anyone seen/tried/got any experience with this...
Technology for Musicians: SBridge : fixed modular headless guitar bridge

cheers

Joe


----------



## HighPotency (Jul 15, 2013)

I found those a while ago while planning my Strandberg build. Those individual bridges are 27 euro each and the locking nut pieces are 13 euro each. So 27x8+13x8=320 euro for the whole setup.

The whole setup from Strandberg would be about 367 euro. For that little of a difference I would probably just go with Strandberg. Just my $0.02


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

ah right, thats not much difference at all. i dont need the headpiece as im thinking of machining my own at work (cuz why not haha)

cheers
dude!


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> I found those a while ago while planning my Strandberg build. Those individual bridges are 27 euro each and the locking nut pieces are 13 euro each. So 27x8+13x8=320 euro for the whole setup.
> 
> The whole setup from Strandberg would be about 367 euro. For that little of a difference I would probably just go with Strandberg. Just my $0.02



The thread opener is based in the UK?

-> Don't forget to at 20% VAT and 3-6% Customs to the Strandberg Bridges.... 

You do not have to pay VAT and customs for parcels from Italy.


----------



## HighPotency (Jul 15, 2013)

Walterson said:


> The thread opener is based in the UK?
> 
> -> Don't forget to at 20% VAT and 3-6% Customs to the Strandberg Bridges....
> 
> You do not have to pay VAT and customs for parcels from Italy.


Ah, I totally forgot about VAT. Obviously I have never had to worry about it so it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> Ah, I totally forgot about VAT. Obviously I have never had to worry about it so it never crossed my mind.



You never had to worry about VAT? Who are you? God?


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

ah right, feckin expensive game this haha. might look at making my own tuners too then. its just for me so i guess it would be nice to have at least given it a shot haha.

@walterson, are you using the berg system on your build?


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

haha, the tax man always gets you some time.


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> @walterson, are you using the berg system on your build?



Nope, ABM headless single string bridges for 31EUR each.







The Strandbergs cost almost 58EUR each incl. VAT, shipment & costums.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

cool, thanks dude. if only i could find them in black. where did you get those from? struggling in the uk for anyone who stocks the non bass ones...


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> cool, thanks dude. if only i could find them in black. where did you get those from? struggling in the uk for anyone who stocks the non bass ones...



ABM 3801b Single Headless Bridge - Thomann UK

Don't get fooled by the picture. -> ABM 3801*B* -> B stands for black.


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

Black water used them for a really sexy build they did.
I guess they should be alright but for 30E I'd get the real thing.

I'd love to build a headless with these.


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

Black water used them for a really sexy build they did.
I guess they should be alright but for 30E I'd get the real thing.

I'd love to build a headless with these.



EDIT:


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

patata said:


> I guess they should be alright but for 30E I'd get the real thing.



I would love to buy the Strandbergs for 30EUR. But they cost 58EUR in the end.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

id love some close up pics of these if you have any dude? interested to hear from someone with experience of them if you get me.
i have the berg ones on the boden and they seem really nice, the finish wears off a bit easy though thats my only down side on them. 
does the string load in from the back on these or is it part way in?


----------



## Walterson (Jul 15, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> .....








http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...adless-ff8-astilla-lots-pics.html#post3609999


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

Walterson said:


> I would love to buy the Strandbergs for 30EUR. But they cost 58EUR in the end.



I meant 30E more than these pieces.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks man!


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 15, 2013)

patata, i would agree with you, if i was buying one or two, but i could get 16 for the price of 8 berg ones. as much as i love them.


----------



## patata (Jul 15, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> patata, i would agree with you, if i was buying one or two, but i could get 16 for the price of 8 berg ones. as much as i love them.



They look so identical it doesn't even matter.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 16, 2013)

Right, so i cant decide what to go for...

ABM single string Bridges

or 

technologyformusicians single string bridge?

ABM is 31euro each, and the TFM is 27euro each.

i like the look of both, but want one that can defo take a thick string.

i like the TFM ones because they are shorter, but the ABM sound quality.and the finish looks a tad nicer.

the difference in price isnt anything to worry about, so what would you guys go for?

joe


----------



## patata (Jul 16, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> Right, so i cant decide what to go for...
> 
> ABM single string Bridges
> 
> ...



TFM for me.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 16, 2013)

ill try and upload the pic the guy sent me of the TFM, they have put teflon washers in the tuner to help keep it smooth and some other mod too.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Jul 16, 2013)

Brett from Guitar Logistics used the TFM hardware on one of his builds...
I believe he gave a pretty good review on it.,.,Ill post it if I can remember where it was...


----------



## Syriel (Jul 16, 2013)

Totally a repost, almost a year ago. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...modular-bridge-similar-strandberg-design.html

Just tugging on yah dude.


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 16, 2013)

haha, i did see it. just doesnt have any info in it at all .


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

Walterson said:


> The Strandbergs cost almost 58EUR each incl. VAT, shipment & costums.



For Europeans? I thought he shipped them from Sweden...?  Granted, I haven't looked into any of this, but that was just what I always assumed.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 16, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> For Europeans? I thought he shipped them from Sweden...?  Granted, I haven't looked into any of this, but that was just what I always assumed.


He does I believe but VAT is still applicable within the EU.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 18, 2013)

^VAT perhaps, but that's usually included in whatever price is on most kinds of websites unless it explicitly states that it isn't... This page suggests that VAT is already added. In any case, I've never paid any additional VAT other than what the seller already added on orders within the EU, and also no customs fees, no matter what my order was worth.


----------



## Walterson (Jul 18, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^VAT perhaps, but that's usually included in whatever price is on most kinds of websites unless it explicitly states that it isn't... This page suggests that VAT is already added. In any case, I've never paid any additional VAT other than what the seller already added on orders within the EU, and also no customs fees, no matter what my order was worth.



My mistake. You need to pay VAT on packages from Norway but not from Sweden....

But wait: a guy from the netherlands payed 500EUR for a 8 String set... but should have paid ~390EUR only, shippment included. So whats right now?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3340790-post19.html


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 18, 2013)

so, in theory, living in the UK i should pay 390EUR if i wanted the berg ones?


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 18, 2013)

still a lot of money though.


----------



## j3ps3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Necrobump!

I'm looking to build a multi-scale 5-string headless bass and was wondering if any of you guys have used a .175 gauge string with a headless bridge? So far the ones I've found are 4mm in diameter so I doubt the string will fit through. Wouldn't like to place an +300 order to found out it's not gonna work


----------

